# excitable pup--pulling on leash can't contain self



## lhappytwenty (Nov 6, 2007)

I was hoping someone on here could offer me a few tips. I have a *beautiful* 7 month old pup named Ranger. He's a great tempered dog but he's just soooo sooo excited all the time. I don't mind it so much when we're inside but whenever I take him on walks he pulls to the point of ridiculousness. I've tried going the opposite direction whenever he pulls but we end up literally walking back and forth the entire time.
I've tried stopping whenever he pulls but he just doesn't seem to get it (we've been working on this for about 4 months and it hasn't made a dent). Whenever he sees a person or animal he goes completely nuts and runs, pulls, leaps, and eventually starts coughing and choking. I feel bad for his little puppy neck but I'm not sure what to do. We had gotten him one of those "nose guides" but he literally just pulls against it until he flips over. I know that some of these things are just normal puppy behavior...but I'd really like to try and calm him down a bit. Any tips would be GREATLY appreciated. Also, we don't have a ton of money so I'm not sure that a training class is an option right now... Thanks!


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

I'd like to know how to stop this too! Bailey will walk fine next to me, but as soon as he spots a dog or person ahead he pulls like a maniac. Its frustrating as I'd like to take him places with me (pet shop, etc) but I spend the entire time having my arm yanked all over the place :doh:


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

You are not alone! Merlin is healing pretty good until we walk by a dog or child, and he really yanks me around. I actually had a sore shoulder last week from this! As if the arthritis in my hip isn't bad enough! He just gets so excited and it's like I'm not even on the planet anymore. :doh:


----------



## Patsy's Parents (Aug 8, 2007)

We'd appreciate any info too! Patsy is great on walks until the dreaded squirrels appear. Then any semblance of good manners goes right out the window and she charges to the end of the leash. All other times for people or dogs she is great and either heels if I want her to or walks at the end of the leash. But NOTHING will keep her from those silly squirrels. (or the occasional cat! )


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I too had (have) this problem and the trainer at puppy kindergarten gave us a nylon choke collar. I think it is working a little. She also said that when they start walking away to get a good grip on the leash and give it a little yank to let them know they are at the end of the leash. We are still working on it too.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

It's happening to me too! My girls fasination is with people at this time. I thought it was because we live in the country and so I take her to town or to the city to try to help this problem go away. She just looses herself sometimes and the rest of the time she is an "angel"????


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

We have this problem with Gus too (6 months, 65 pounds). He is too strong for me now, and it has gotten to the point where I can barely control him on just a leash and collar. He pulls so bad I'm afraid he's going to choke himself, and it also may be one of the reasons his shoulder is hurting. We got him a harness that has the ring on the front (NOT on the back), and whenever he pulls wearing this, it turns him around toward us, which defeats the purpose of his pulling. He hates wearing it because he knows what it means, but it totally works. This is not a solution to the problem however, only a way to control it until we have a chance to train him otherwise. 

Here's a picture: Easy Walk Harness By Premier (Black)


----------



## lhappytwenty (Nov 6, 2007)

It makes me feel better that others have these issues too. I thought I was just a really bad puppy momma!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I use the Gentle Leader...the one with the strap that goes across the nose. Samson walks so nice on it. My arm used to be tired after even a short walk with him. Now there is no pulling issues at all.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

We used the Gentle Leader AND then the Gentle Leader Harness- both worked for a while and then Sienna seemed to disregard them. The Gentle Leader with the loop around the nose eventually cut into her nose! The harness seemed to rub under her front legs from all her pulling.

We now use a prong collar- the thing looks scary- but I have to admit- it works!!! Sienna is a major puller with out it- especially in the beginning of her walk- if she lunges she may yelp a little when the prongs do their work, but she learns! We have taken to switching back to her regular collar during the walk if she is behaving herself, so show her it's only if she's misbeaving.
It's worked so well my 7 almost 8 year old can walk her! Normally he would be pulled flat! Dog Owner's Guide: Walking the dog


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Rookie is just shy of 8 months. I have been using the gentle leader harness with him for a few months now. Most of the time he walks calmly at my side. On an average 45 minute walk, he pulls at the end of the leash 10 times, not hard, but just enough that I want him to stop before it gets bad. I will stop and stand there until he comes back to stand at my side and then we continue our walk. There are some days where I have to stop 25-30 times in 45 minutes, but those days are the exception more than the rule.

That's just normal mild pulling. When he sees someone or something he wants to play with, he REALLY pulls. Kids and squirrels are what get him going the most. That and a neighbor dog that he loves to play with.


----------

